# 2 Girls 1 Uber Driver



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

This story might be hard for some of you to believe but I assure you it’s not a copied CineMax late night dialogue. I wish I had this Pax ride on video.

I picked up two young, attractive 20 something gals late night at a pre-halloween downtown night club. They where feeling very “Lovey-Dovey” and obviously under the influence of something like Molly or XTCY, which made them very happy and frisky. As they got in, the first utterance from one of the costumed cats was this: “ This is going to be the best Uber Ride of your life.”…”This is the best day of my life” ......I paused and replied, why is that? They laughed and continued asking me lots of questions. Here are some of them:

Pax Cat Girl Question #1: Do you want to party with us?
UberMan Answer: I wish, but I can’t, I’m too old and I’m married with a daughter.

PaX Cat Girl Question #2: Would you ever cheat on you wife? (As one cat girl begins massaging my shoulder.)
UberMan Answer: What?!! No, sorry, as tempting as it may sound, no. (I started to get flustered and I thought to myself, where these girls when I was 15?)

Pax Cat Girl Question #3: Do you love your wife and kids? That’s really cute?
UberMan: Yes, I do. At the end of the day they make my life full.

Pax Cat Girl Question #4: What drugs do you do?
UberMan Answer: I really don’t do drugs.

Pax cat girl Question #5: We are getting a hotel….not sure if I am going to meet my friend. Sure you don’t want to party with us?
UberMan: uhhhhh……ggggggg…nahhhhhhhhhhhh….no can’t….UGGg…No can’t, thanks anyway.

Pax cat Girl Question #6: I don’t judge. You can tell me anything. Have you ever cheated? You can tell me anything?? Tell me anything.
UberMan Answer: No, I have not, but marriage is work I can tell you that. At the end of the day I can’t…. Oh man. ….really? Is this for real?

Pax Girl Question #7: Do you know you’re gorgeous?
UberMan Answer: I guess you’re into balding middle age Uber Drivers? Is that a fetish of yours? Are you on a drug that makes Uber Drivers Sexy?

Pax Girl Question #8: Do you know you’re beautiful? This is the most beautiful night ever. The best day ever. The best Uber ride ever.
UberMan Answer: I’m glad your having fun. Yes life is beautiful. You are awesome.

I dropped them off at a hotel near Wilshire. They remained in my car for five minutes trying to confirm their connection was there. I asked if I could snap a pic of them and write about it one day. They happily obliged as I tapped pics on my iPhone button, in disbelief, knowing the full gravity of the situation. Whatever drugs they where on made me feel that this this part time Uber Driver was in rock star status. I am glad I did the right thing as this really could have f’d up my life if I had gone down that rabbit hole…..





TAKING DOWN PIC.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Where is that picture?


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Where is that picture?


Per your request I Just added it in the thread....

For more Epic True Tales of An Uber Driver: please *LIKE* and visit *UberMan* on Facebook.

I TOOK PHOTO DOWN. SORRY.


----------



## blasf22x (Aug 14, 2014)

Girl on the right is fat.. Or the "grenade" as they're sometimes called. You made the right move if it was a package deal


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

They where both cute. If I had a time machine and brought my 20 something year old self, the story would have most likely had a different ending.

For more Epic True Tales of An Uber Driver: please *LIKE* and visit *UberMan* on Facebook.


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

Riders gotta chill...hitting on Uber drivers. Iv gotten a number once from a big lass who smelt of tacos. 

Thotties these days get hot over anything. "Oh he got dreads and tattoos..my pu$$y wet" should be more like he got himself a good credit score, stable job and drive a camry.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Promotion for a website, imagine that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Flint J said:


> Iv gotten a number once from a big lass who smelt of tacos.


Well, at least she can afford food. You're an UberX driver. Might wanna hang on to that number.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

blasf22x said:


> Girl on the right is fat..


Chunky chicks need loving too...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

one of big perks of working the nightshift


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I think they're both gorgeous, and im not even that way inclined.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Promotion for a website, imagine that.


Ya, I didn't want to say that outloud


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Ya, I didn't want to say that outloud


Yeah, unfortunately I have a problem saying anything and everything out loud. Whatever I feel at the moment. It doesn't always go so well. 

*UBER SUCKS!! * <--- See, there it goes again.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Spam


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Chunky chicks need loving too...


Yep, if that's fat I'd be in _Hog Heaven_!


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> This story might be hard for some of you to believe but I assure you it's not a copied CineMax late night dialogue. I wish I had this Pax ride on video.
> 
> I picked up two young, attractive 20 something gals late night at a pre-halloween downtown night club. They where feeling very "Lovey-Dovey" and obviously under the influence of something like Molly or XTCY, which made them very happy and frisky. As they got in, the first utterance from one of the costumed cats was this: " This is going to be the best Uber Ride of your life."&#8230;"This is the best day of my life" ......I paused and replied, why is that? They laughed and continued asking me lots of questions. Here are some of them:
> 
> ...


Pax: Won't have sex with me? One star for you!!! 

5 years from now on an Uber blog: "Uber requires drivers to open doors, hand out free candy and water, allow pax to listen to music at whatever volume levels and data consumption pax wants, and perform sexual favors - for 5 star ratings."


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Pax: Won't have sex with me? One star for you!!!


Pax: I had the Uber driver do me last night, but he was horrible! I gave him one star, AND Herpes!

Uber - We're Bangin' for Bucks!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Pax: I had the Uber driver do me last night, but he was horrible! I gave him one star, AND Herpes!
> 
> Uber - We're Bangin' for Bucks!


Bang UberXBros - my new porn company.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"Do they date immature men" Seinfeld


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

Lidman said:


> "Do they date immature men" Seinfeld


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Pax: I had the Uber driver do me last night, but he was horrible! I gave him one star, AND Herpes!
> 
> Uber - We're Bangin' for Bucks!





DjTim said:


> Bang UberXBros - my new porn company.


You know you have made it in life, when porn spoofs you.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

Where is the Other picture you took? Judging by how they were acting you showed us the ABC family photo but I wanna see the HBO photo...


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

Justin H said:


> Where is the Other picture you took? Judging by how they were acting you showed us the ABC family photo but I wanna see the HBO photo...


 Got to keep it PG-13. It never got to R. I turned them down, as I am a married man. Justin H, please do me a solid and like my Facebook page.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> This story might be hard for some of you to believe but I assure you it's not a copied CineMax late night dialogue. I wish I had this Pax ride on video.
> 
> I picked up two young, attractive 20 something gals late night at a pre-halloween downtown night club. They where feeling very "Lovey-Dovey" and obviously under the influence of something like Molly or XTCY, which made them very happy and frisky. As they got in, the first utterance from one of the costumed cats was this: " This is going to be the best Uber Ride of your life."&#8230;"This is the best day of my life" ......I paused and replied, why is that? They laughed and continued asking me lots of questions. Here are some of them:
> 
> ...


should have invited your wife along - you may have been surprised with her answer


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Since you've already said they were likely under the influence, don't you feel a bit dirty for posting their photos? Just sayin..... :-/


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

WTF!!!???

If this story is not an open resignation, I don't know shit! Even if it happened verbatim, you have to at least make it anonymous and at least try to protect the privacy of your riders.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> WTF!!!???
> 
> If this story is not an open resignation, I don't know shit! Even if it happened verbatim, you have to at least make it anonymous and at least try to protect the privacy of your riders.


You don't know shit.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> WTF!!!???
> 
> If this story is not an open resignation, I don't know shit! Even if it happened verbatim, you have to at least make it anonymous and at least try to protect the privacy of your riders.


How is that? He never gave their names and his name is no where to be found, I just wish I had pictures of my Glory rides! Nope won't be taking any pictures! I promise you!


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

why do you want likes on your facebook page? seems there may be some temptation to make up or exaggerate stories in order to generate likes.


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm Just trying to get a bit of a following to help develop a RideShare superhero Comic Book called UberMan....I also would love to market for Uber or write a book about my experience.....The stories are all 100% real. I could not have had the imagination to make these stories up. Truth is stranger then fiction.


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Since you've already said they were likely under the influence, don't you feel a bit dirty for posting their photos? Just sayin..... :-/


I did ask them if I could take there pic and write about them, not using there names. They said fine. But I should take down your right.


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Where is that picture?


took it down , sorry.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> I did ask them if I could take there pic and write about them, not using there names. They said fine. But I should take down your right.


I think you took the high road! (Even though your passengers took the drunk road!! Lol)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> You don't know shit.


Respect your riders' privacy! If uber d


IbedrivinUX said:


> How is that? He never gave their names and his name is no where to be found, I just wish I had pictures of my Glory rides! Nope won't be taking any pictures! I promise you!





IbedrivinUX said:


> How is that? He never gave their names and his name is no where to be found, I just wish I had pictures of my Glory rides! Nope won't be taking any pictures! I promise you!


You have no names, but it is possible to search with a picture and identify these individuals with exactly who they are. This technology is already available to the public. even if it wasn't, this is against all ethics to take pictures and publish stories that can degrade people and make them regret what they did or said in your car. you need to be more considerate of people's privacy and rights.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Respect your riders' privacy! If uber d
> 
> You have no names, but it is possible to search with a picture and identify these individuals with exactly who they are. This technology is already available to the public. even if it wasn't, this is against all ethics to take pictures and publish stories that can degrade people and make them regret what they did or said in your car. you need to be more considerate of people's privacy and rights.


But he did the right thing and removed it, which is more than what I've seen in many forums.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> But he did the right thing and removed it, which is more than what I've seen in many forums.


I am glad he did. As a community we need to self regulate for all risks and help each other. I believe customer stories that can be easily linked to a real person might infringe upon their rights to remain private with what they did in our cars. that's sacrosanct. We should try to be careful. it can cost us our jobs, that's all my concern.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> This story might be hard for some of you to believe but I assure you it's not a copied CineMax late night dialogue. I wish I had this Pax ride on video.
> 
> I picked up two young, attractive 20 something gals late night at a pre-halloween downtown night club. They where feeling very "Lovey-Dovey" and obviously under the influence of something like Molly or XTCY, which made them very happy and frisky. As they got in, the first utterance from one of the costumed cats was this: " This is going to be the best Uber Ride of your life."&#8230;"This is the best day of my life" ......I paused and replied, why is that? They laughed and continued asking me lots of questions. Here are some of them:
> 
> ...





UberMan.com said:


> This story might be hard for some of you to believe but I assure you it's not a copied CineMax late night dialogue. I wish I had this Pax ride on video.
> 
> I picked up two young, attractive 20 something gals late night at a pre-halloween downtown night club. They where feeling very "Lovey-Dovey" and obviously under the influence of something like Molly or XTCY, which made them very happy and frisky. As they got in, the first utterance from one of the costumed cats was this: " This is going to be the best Uber Ride of your life."&#8230;"This is the best day of my life" ......I paused and replied, why is that? They laughed and continued asking me lots of questions. Here are some of them:
> 
> ...





UberMan.com said:


> This story might be hard for some of you to believe but I assure you it's not a copied CineMax late night dialogue. I wish I had this Pax ride on video.
> 
> I picked up two young, attractive 20 something gals late night at a pre-halloween downtown night club. They where feeling very "Lovey-Dovey" and obviously under the influence of something like Molly or XTCY, which made them very happy and frisky. As they got in, the first utterance from one of the costumed cats was this: " This is going to be the best Uber Ride of your life."&#8230;"This is the best day of my life" ......I paused and replied, why is that? They laughed and continued asking me lots of questions. Here are some of them:
> 
> ...





Tx rides said:


> I think you took the high road! (Even though your passengers took the drunk road!! Lol)





UberXTampa said:


> I am glad he did. As a community we need to self regulate for all risks and help each other. I believe customer stories that can be easily linked to a real person might infringe upon their rights to remain private with what they did in our cars. that's sacrosanct. We should try to be careful. it can cost us our jobs, that's all my concern.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Respect your riders' privacy! If uber d
> 
> You have no names, but it is possible to search with a picture and identify these individuals with exactly who they are. This technology is already available to the public. even if it wasn't, this is against all ethics to take pictures and publish stories that can degrade people and make them regret what they did or said in your car. you need to be more considerate of people's privacy and rights.


You have no privacy in the back of my car.

Now the trunk....maybe.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

UberManAdvertiser said:


> This story might be hard for some of you to believe but I assure you it's not a copied CineMax late night dialogue. I wish I had this Pax ride on video.
> 
> I picked up two young, attractive 20 something gals late night at a pre-halloween downtown night club. They where feeling very "Lovey-Dovey" and obviously under the influence of something like Molly or XTCY, which made them very happy and frisky. As they got in, the first utterance from one of the costumed cats was this: " This is going to be the best Uber Ride of your life."&#8230;"This is the best day of my life" ......I paused and replied, why is that? They laughed and continued asking me lots of questions. Here are some of them:
> 
> ...


Probably looking for prey to file lawsuits against Uber for sexual harassment


----------



## slim (Jun 13, 2015)

any normal human with a penis would of banged the crap out of that


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

UberManAdvertiser said:


> I'm Just trying to get a bit of a following to help develop a RideShare superhero Comic Book called UberMan....I also would love to market for Uber or write a book about my experience.....The stories are all 100% real. I could not have had the imagination to make these stories up. Truth is stranger then fiction.


I'm shocked we don't have more TV shows , movies about drivers , im all for this , but 100% true stories ?? meh .. might want to say its fiction anyways and change names if any names needed and no pictures of the real ppl lol !!! carry on



UberXTampa said:


> I am glad he did. As a community we need to self regulate for all risks and help each other. I believe customer stories that can be easily linked to a real person might infringe upon their rights to remain private with what they did in our cars. that's sacrosanct. We should try to be careful. it can cost us our jobs, that's all my concern.


absolutely agree here , you never know who your driving guys , could be government or some official status person trying to slip out .. or even royalty , you just never know ... and you could get someone killed . confidential remember !!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

slim said:


> any normal human with a penis would of banged the crap out of that


What about a 'normal' human w/o a penis?  Wouldn't be normal, I guess.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> What about a 'normal' human w/o a penis?  Wouldn't be normal, I guess.


I think that's called a female thank you very much.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

The story was great but after the constant request for likes on Facebook and wanting to write a comic it went totally south for me. Just have a ****ing story and move on don't beg people for likes, if they had a dislike button I would put it on this post.


----------

